# The opening of Pandora's box in NJ



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh crap, I'm in trouble...REI is opening a new store 10 minutes from my house.

I got a "We're hiring" postcard in the mail from them today.  I did a quick search, and this is going to be a 30,000 sq ft store.  Decent sized.  

Mrs Root says I should get a part time job there.  She's well aware of my love of gear (gear whore-ness).  But loving acquiring and using new gear, and working with gear in a retail environment are two different animals.

We don't really need the money right now, but you can never know when life throws you a curve ball, so a part time job two nights a week seems like a pretty good idea on the surface.  I'm a pretty outgoing dude, and I've worked retail once before as a 2nd job selling electronics at Service Merchandise. 

Anyone have any words of wisdom on this?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2009)

If you don't need the money, just enjoy shopping there.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2009)

I've found that working at places because you felt you'd spend money there anyway (so why not get a discount and paid) only resulted in spending MORE money than you would have in the first place. If you don't need it, I highly recommend against it. But do enjoy shopping there!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If you don't need the money, just enjoy shopping there.



times two..two nights a week is 100 nights a year..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Money or discounts aren't in my reasoning.  I miss working with people and I'd like to be able to help beginners from making poor decisions and learn from the experts.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2009)

As long as you can afford the potential ramifications, then, go for it! I do have to say that retail sucks though. Everywhere I've worked, they want you to have weekend availability or they won't hire you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

severine said:


> As long as you can afford the potential ramifications, then, go for it! I do have to say that retail sucks though. Everywhere I've worked, they want you to have weekend availability or they won't hire you.



That and they will want you to work more around the holidays. I had a good time working in ski/bike shops, but I was in my 20's then. I wouldn't want to do it now.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2009)

Two questions:


1. Where will the store be, Union/Springfield?
2. Can you get me discounts?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Where will the store be, Union/Springfield?
> 2. Can you get me discounts?



East Hanover.  Rt 10.  Union/Springfield would be too close..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> East Hanover.  Rt 10.  Union/Springfield would be too close..




High Country.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

andyzee said:


> High Country.


I've gotten two sets of sticks there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Money or discounts aren't in my reasoning.  I miss working with people and I'd like to be able to help beginners from making poor decisions and learn from the experts.



will you use hurtmyknee's posts as a resource in accomplishing this charitable work of yours?  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> will you use hurtmyknee's posts as a resource in accomplishing this charitable work of yours?  :lol:


I won't rule it out...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've gotten two sets of sticks there.



Good store, have gotten some great deals there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of Moonlighting at Outback Steakhouse..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm thinking of Moonlighting at Outback Steakhouse..



If there is anything worse than working retail, it's working at a chain restaurant.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Good store, have gotten some great deals there.


Yeah, they offer some nice discounts towards the end of the season. Friendly as could be also.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If there is anything worse than working retail, it's working at a chain restaurant.



I would wear a ton of flair and be one of those waiters who squeezes into the booth and sits down to take the order..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would wear a ton of flair and be one of those waiters who squeezes into the booth and sits down to take the order..


Awesome.  I needed a good laugh.  Thanks GSS! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Awesome.  I needed a good laugh.  Thanks GSS! :beer:



The title of this thread sounds dirty if you read into it...and isn't REI really expensive??  Much better deals online..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and isn't REI really expensive??  Much better deals online..



They are about average and stuff always seems to be on sale. Also if you join the co-op you get a 10% dividend back at the end of the year on everything you bought.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They are about average and stuff always seems to be on sale. Also if you join the co-op you get a 10% dividend back at the end of the year on everything you bought.



When you find a good deal online you can also get free shipping to the store.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They are about average and stuff always seems to be on sale. Also if you join the co-op you get a 10% dividend back at the end of the year on everything you bought.



Isn't the dividend only on stuff you bought at the regular price, not sale items or clearances?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Isn't the dividend only on stuff you bought at the regular price, not sale items or clearances?



Correct and I don't buy anything there at full price, but they do have some good sales.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Isn't the dividend only on stuff you bought at the regular price, not sale items or clearances?



Yes, but I always seem to get a dividend anyway even though I buy everything on sale. They are small dividends ... but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes, but I always seem to get a dividend anyway even though I buy everything on sale. They are small dividends ... but I'll take what I can get.



is it $$$ or a gift card?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is it $$$ or a gift card?



basically a store credit. You get to vote on the board of directors every year too ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> basically a store credit. You get to vote on the board of directors every year too ...



I'm not into the co-op hippie shit..I'll take 73% off at Steepandcheap or Tramdock..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not into the co-op hippie shit..I'll take 73% off at Steepandcheap or Tramdock..



I buy most of my gear on-line too, but for jackets and clothes I like to try the stuff on. And sometimes I don't want to wait for stuff to pop-up on Tramdock.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

I've found some deals at REI that seriously rivaled SAC/Tramdock. Big time. But you have to be willing to sift through a lot of clearance to find them because most of the stuff is not a "deal." But then you are also buying into the ethics of the company, and I think REI does a lot of great things that I support.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes, but I always seem to get a dividend anyway even though I buy everything on sale. They are small dividends ... but I'll take what I can get.



I've only been a member long enough to get one dividend, and it wasn't too big.  I was surprised that I got anything at all though, since I've only shopped there a handful of times and I always buy stuff on sale.  I figured there must have been a few small items that I bought a regular price or something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've only been a member long enough to get one dividend, and it wasn't too big.  I was surprised that I got anything at all though, since I've only shopped there a handful of times and I always buy stuff on sale.  I figured there must have been a few small items that I bought a regular price or something.



To get the Dividends, I asume you have to give out all your information..which is uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To get the Dividends, I asume you have to give out all your information..which is uke:



They just get your address. All I get from them are catalogs and the annual report that includes the dividend.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> To get the Dividends, I asume you have to give out all your information..which is uke:


How is that different from ordering off Tramdock?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> How is that different from ordering off Tramdock?



I guess but I never give out my info in a store..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I guess but I never give out my info in a store..


oh...I'm sure _THEY _know who _YOU _are...


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I guess but I never give out my info in a store..



If you use a credit card, they already have it.


----------

